# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  أجمل ما قيل في كرامة الرجل العاشق

## حسنين

لا تكذبي اني رأيتكما معا		ودعي الدموع فقد كرهت الادمعا
ما أهون الدموع الجسور اذا جرى من عين كاذبة فانكر وادعى
اني رايتكما اني سمعتكما

عيناك في عينيه في شفتيه في كفيه في قدميه
ويداك ضارعتان ترتعشان من لهف عليه
تتحديان الشوق بالقبلات تلذعني بسوط من لهيب
بالهمس باللمس بالاهات بالنظرات بالعبرات بالصمت الرهيب

ويشب في قلبي حريق ويضيع من قدمي الطريق
وتطل من رأسي الظنون تلومني وتشد اذني
فلطالما باركت كذبك كله ولعنت ظني

ماذا اقول لادمع سفحتها اشواقي عليك
ماذا اقول لاضلع مزقتها خوفاً عليك
ااقول هانت ااقول خانت ااقولها لو قلتها اشفي غليلي
ياويلتي لا لن اقول انا فقولي

لا تخجلي لا تفزعي مني فلست بثائر
انقذتني من زيف احلامي وغدر مشاعري
رأيت انك كنت لي قيداً حرصت العمر الا اكسره فكسرته
رايت انك كنت لي ذنباً سألت الله الا يغفره فغفرته

كوني كما تبغين لكن لن تكوني فانا صنعتك من هواي ومن جنوني
ولقد برئت من الهوى ومن الجنون.....




كامل الشناوي

----------


## حسنين

أراك عصي الدمع شيمتـك الصبـر 
أمـا للهوى نهـي عليـك ولا أمـر 
بلـى أنـا مشتـاق وعنـدي لوعـة 
ولكـن مثلـي لا يـذاع لـه سـر 

إذا الليل أضواني بسطت يد الهـوى 
وأذللت دمعا مـن خلائقـه الكبـر 
تكاد تضيئ النـار بيـن جوانحـي 
إذا هي أذكتهـا الصبابـة والفكـر 

معللتي بالوصـل والمـوت دونـه 
إذا مت ظمآنتـا فـلا نـزل القطـر 
حفظـت و ضيعـت المـودة بيننـا 
و أحسن من بعض الوفاء لك العذر 
ومـا هـذه الأيـام إلا صحـائـف 
لأحرفها مـن كـف كاتبهـا بشـر 
بنفسي من الغادين في الحـي غـادة 
هواي لهـا ذنـب وبهجتهـا عـذر 
تروغ إلى الواشيـن فـي وإن لـي 
لأذنا بها عـن كـل واشيـة وقـر 
بدوت وأهلـي حاضـرون لأننـي 
أرى أن دارا لست من أهلهـا قفـر 

وحاربت قومي في هـواك وإنهـم 
وإياي لولا حبـك المـاء والخمـر 
فإن يك ما قال الوشـاة ولـم يكـن 
فقد يهدم الإيمـان مـا شيـد الكفـر 

وفيت وفـي بعـض الوفـاء مذلـة 
لإنسانة في الحـي شيمتهـا الغـدر 
وقـور وريعـان الصبـا يستفزهـا 
فتـأرن أحيانـا كمـا أرن المـهـر 

تسائلني مـن أنـت وهـي عليمـة 
وهل بفتى مثلي علـى حالـه نكـر 

فقلت كما شاءت وشاء لهـا الهـوى 
قتيلـك قالـت أيهـم فهـم كـثـر 

فقلت لهـا لـو شئـت لـم تتعنتـي 
ولم تسألي عني وعندك بـي خبـر 

فقالت لقد أزرى بك الدهـر بعدنـا 
فقلت معاذ الله بـل أنـت لا الدهـر 



أبو فراس الحمداني

----------


## حسنين

_If You Go Away

If you go away on this summer day 
Then you might as well take the sun away 
All the birds that flew in the summer sky 
When our love was new and our hearts were high 
When the day was young and the night was long 
And the moon stood still for the night-bird's song 
If you go away - if you go away - if you go away 

But if you stay I'll make you a day 
Like no day has been or will be again 
We will sail the sun we will ride on the rain 
We will talk to the trees and worship the wind 
Then if you go I'll understand leave me just 
Enough love to fill up my mind 
If you go away - if you go away - if you go away 

If you go away as I know you will 
You must tell the world to stop turning till 
You return again if you ever do 
For what good is love without loving you 
Can I tell you now as you turn to go 
I'll be dying slowly till the next hello 
If you go away - if you go away - if you go away 

But if you stay I'll make you a night 
Like no night has been or will be again 
I'll sail on your smile I'll ride on your touch 
I'll talk to your eyes that I love so much 
But if you go go I won' t cry though the 
Good is gone from the word goodbye 
If you go away - if you go away - if you go away_

----------


## حسنين

يا فؤادي رحم الله الهوى   كان صرحاً من خيالٍ فهوى
اسقني واشرب على اطلاله واو عني طالما الدمع روى
كيف ذاك الحب امسى خبراً  وحديثاً من احاديث الجوى

لست انساك، وقد ناديتني بفم عذب المناداة رقيق
ويدٍ تمتد نحوي كيدٍ من خلال الموج مدت لغريق
وبريق يظما الساري له اين في عينيك ذياك البريق

ذهب العُمرُ هباء فأذهبي لم يكن وعدكِ الا شبحا
أنظُري ضحكي ورقصي فرحا وأنا احمل قلباً ذُبحا
ويراني الناسُ روحاً طائراً  والجوى يطحنني طحن الرحى

أين من عيني حبيبٌ ساحرٌ فيه نبل وجلالٌ وحياء
واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكاً ظالمُ الحُسنٍ، شهي الكبرياء
عبقُ السحرٍ كأنفاس الربى ساهم الطرف كاحلام المساء
مشرقُ الطلعة، في منطقهِ لغة النور، وتعبيرُ السماء

 يا حبيباً زرت يوماً أيكهُ طائر الشوق أغني ألمي
وحنيني لك يكوي اضلعي والثواني جمرات في دمي
وانا مرتقب في موضعي مرهف السمع لوقع القدم

اعطني حريتي وأطلق يديا  اني اعطيتُ ما أستبقيت شيا
آه من قيدك أدمى معصمي لم ابقيه وما ابقى عليا
ما احتفاظي بعهود لم تصنها والام الاسر، والدنيا لديا

ياحبيبي ، كل شيء بقضاء  ما بايدينا خلقنا تعساء
ربما تجمعنا اقدرانا ذات يوم بعدما عز اللقاء
فاذا انكر خل خله وتلاقينا لقاء الغرباء
لا تقل شئنا وقل ان الحظ شاء....




 ابراهيم ناجي

----------


## بنت مصر

استاذ حسنين المبدع بحق وحقيقي
بجد توليفة من اروع ما تكون

شكرا لك على هذا الكوكتيل الرائع من اروع ما قيل من كلمات الهوى


وعميق شكري لكل ما تقدمه من مجهودات ورقي استاذ الغالي


بسنت

----------


## حسنين

والشكر والتمنيات الطيبة الي بنت مصر الكريمة
مع كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## عصفور الشعر

[b]تصور يا استاذ حسنين انت  نشرت قصيدتين من أحلى القصايد اللى بحبها وهما (( لا تكذبى ))لكامل الشناوى ..(( والاطلال))ل ابراهيم ناجى..على فكره يقال والعهده على الراوى أن هذان القصيدتان تحكى عن وقائع حقيقيه....فالأولى قد كتبها كامل الشناوى  بعد ان رأى حبيبته فى موقف غرامى مع رجل أخر ((ويقال أنها كانت نجاة والرجل الاخر كان يوسف ادريس)) لذلك فقد خرجت القصيده كالنزف من عمق جراحه..لذلك كانت من أروع ما كتب على الاطلاق..فالابداع كاللؤلؤ ..دائما وليد الالم...أما قصيدة ابراهيم ناجى وهو على فكره طبيب بشرى ..فهى ايضا من واقع تجربه حقيقيه والطرف الاخر كانت ممثله قديمه جدا  اسمها زوزو حمدى الحكيم على ما أتذكر((وقد وكانت هى رئيسة الجوارى فى فيلم وا اسلاماه عندما قتلت بسهم من فريد شوقى))والقصيده تسرد باسلوب شعرى واقائع ليله جمعتهم وكان الخمر ثالثهما.. وعندما ذهب وقع الخمر عنهم  وجدوا انهم كانوا يعيشون لحظات من السعاده فى رحاب الوهم....


أشكرك أخى الكريم على ذوقك الرفيع فى اختيار القصائد....واختم مداخلتى ببعض القصائد التى أحبها ايضا جنبا الى جنب مع القصيدتين السلف ذكرهما.....((رساله من تحت الماء)) نزار قبانى.....((.أغدا ألقاك )) الهادى أدم

----------


## حسنين

أشكرك أخي عصفور الشرق
قصة كامل الشناوي مع نجاة الصغير قصة حقيقية ... ويقال اايضآ انه بعد ان قضي الليل في كتابة تلك القصيدة اراد ان يسمع منها ماذا تقول ...
فتحدث اليها بالتليفون واستعرض معها كلمات القصيدة بدون ان يظهر انفعال معين ...
وبعد ان انتهي من قراءة قصيدته عليها .... ردت عليه قائله " حلوة تنفع أغنية"  وانهت المكالمة علي الفور وظل هو يردد بشموخ ::

كوني كما تبغين لكن لن تكوني فانا صنعتك من هواي ومن جنوني
ولقد برئت من الهوى ومن الجنون.....


شكرآ لك اخي الفاضل وسعدت بمشاركتك

----------


## لميس الامام

> يا فؤادي رحم الله الهوى   كان صرحاً من خيالٍ فهوى
> اسقني واشرب على اطلاله واو عني طالما الدمع روى
> كيف ذاك الحب امسى خبراً  وحديثاً من احاديث الجوى
> 
> لست انساك، وقد ناديتني بفم عذب المناداة رقيق
> ويدٍ تمتد نحوي كيدٍ من خلال الموج مدت لغريق
> وبريق يظما الساري له اين في عينيك ذياك البريق
> 
> ذهب العُمرُ هباء فأذهبي لم يكن وعدكِ الا شبحا
> ...



اخي حسنين

ما أروعها قصيدة مهما مرت الأيام بنا فكلماتها مازالت تشجينا وانت هنا اعدت لنا زمن الحب الجميل:

*[frame="1 80"]أين من عيني حبيبٌ ساحرٌ فيه نبل وجلالٌ وحياء
واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكاً ظالمُ الحُسنٍ، شهي الكبرياء
عبقُ السحرٍ كأنفاس الربى ساهم الطرف كاحلام المساء
مشرقُ الطلعة، في منطقهِ لغة النور، وتعبيرُ السماء[/frame]*
اين منا هذه الكلمات الرائعة ان الدكتور ابراهيم ناجي ابدع في هذه القصيدة ما شاء له الابداع في وصف الحبيب
والحب وأبدعت السيدة ام كلثوم في التعبير غناءا ايما تعبير سلم قلمك الذي نقل لنا هذا الابداع الحق.

ودمت ناقوس ذكرى يدق في عالم النسيان..

لميس الامام

----------


## حسنين

الأخت لميس
مع التحية والشكر ومشاركتكم هي التي تعيد الحياة لتلك الكلمات المعبرة

----------


## صاحبة القلم الحزين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اسمحولي ان ابدا فعليا الكتابه في منتداكم _ومنتداي سابقا_الرائع
بصراحه الموضوع لفت انتباهي من عنوانه وعندما دخلته وجدت كلمات من اجمل ما قرات في حياتي 
ولكن اسمح لي اخي الغالي ان ارد بشكل مختلف فيه ساخاطب الرجل ايضا ولكن بشكل اخر وطبعا طبعا طبعا كلماتي لن تصل لمستوى الحروف المكتوبه هنا 

ارفع جبينك عاليا عاملني بكل كرامه 
لا اريدك ان تقف مكسورا امام اي ابتسامه
اريدك رمز لكل ما في العربي من شهامه 
لا تبكي على فراق قلبي مهما غير مكانه
ولا تشكو همومك للنجوم ولا تسمح بحرف ملامه
فانا اعشق الرجل رافع الراس وان يكون صقر وانا بجواره مجرد يمامه

شكرا لكم 
اختكم 
عاشقة تراب مصر

----------


## حسنين

عاشقة تراب مصر

شكرآ لكلماتك ومعاني كلماتك المنثورة شعرآ

فما أروع ان تحب المرأة الرجل  بكرامة وسمو وان يحب الرجل المرأة  بكرامة وسمو ايضآ ….

وما أروع ان يرتقي العشيقان فيرتفعان قليلا فوق سطح الأرض من فيض مشاعر السمو والارتقاء

----------


## الشاهين

*حسنين فعلا رااااااائع*

*وبالذات لاتكذبي*

*والاطلال من اجمل ماقرأت* 

*وهناك قصيدة لعمر ابو ريشة* 


*! قالت مللتك * 
**

*قالتْ مللتُكَ . إذهبْ . لستُ نادِمةً
على فِراقِكَ .. إن الحبَّ ليس لنا

سقيتُكَ المرَّ من كأسي . شفيتُ بها
حقدي عليك .. ومالي عن شقاكَ غنى 

لن أشتهي بعد هذا اليوم أمنيةً
لقد حملتُ إليها النعش والكفنا 

قالتْ .. وقالتْ .. ولم أهمسْ بمسمعها
ما ثار من غُصصي الحُرّى وما سَكنا

تركْتُ حجرتها .. والدفءَ منسرحا
ًوالعطرَ منسكباً .. والعمر مُرتهنا

وسرتُ في وحشتي .. والليل ملتحفٌ
بالزمهرير . وما في الأُفْـقِ ومضُ سنا

ولم أكد أجتلي دربي على حدس
ِوأستلينُ عليه المركبَ الخشِنا

حتى .. سمعتُ .. ورائي رجعَ زفرتها
حتى لمستُ حيالي قدَّها اللدنا

نسيتُ مابي ... هزتني فجاءتُها
وفجَّرَتْ من حناني كلَّ ما كَمُنا

وصِحتُ .. يا فتنتي ! ما تفعلين هنا ؟؟
البردُ يؤذيك عودي .. لن أعود أنا* 

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## راندا رأفت

*أستاذ حسنين* 
*أختيار أ:ثر من رائع للأغاني*
** 
*خالص شكري*

----------


## حسنين

> *حسنين فعلا رااااااائع*
> 
> *وبالذات لاتكذبي*
> 
> *والاطلال من اجمل ماقرأت* 
> 
> *وهناك قصيدة لعمر ابو ريشة* 
> 
> *قالتْ مللتُكَ . إذهبْ . لستُ نادِمةً
> ...



أخي الباز 
وقالتْ مللتُكَ لعمر ابو ريشة ايضآ اكثر من رائعه

شكرآ علي اختيارك 
مع تحياتي وتمنياتي

----------


## حسنين

> *أستاذ حسنين* 
> *أختيار أ:ثر من رائع للأغاني*
> ** 
> *خالص شكري*



راندا رافت
سعيد بمرورك الكريم وهي فعلآ كلمات تعبر عن مواقف حقيقية صادقة

مع التحية والتقدير

----------


## محسن اللول

شكرا لك

----------


## بسمة الحياة

تسلموووووووووووووووو

يعطيكم ألف عافية 

على القصائد الرائعة 

تحياااااااااااااااااااتي

----------

